# brown bottle



## jme_jett (Jul 4, 2005)

it has "SANI-GLAS"  and measurements and "3IV" on the front.  BROCKWAY across the bottom.


----------



## jme_jett (Jul 4, 2005)

front.


----------



## madman (Jul 5, 2005)

hey jj are these bottles coming from a dump??they seem to be around the same age as with the ingersol the brockway medicine and the the purex,  im guessing later 40tys on these, these bottles should be collected ino wheres theres a huge 40tys dump thats not even touched yet  brockway hmmm  also i realy like that milk you found  nice jj  mike


----------



## madman (Jul 5, 2005)

brockway glass co. 1907 -1988


----------



## jme_jett (Jul 5, 2005)

thanks for the info. the dump these came from is huge. Ive only been to 3 sites. i want to find an older one. it seems like they dont get any older the deeper i dig. heres a pic of yesterdays finds.


----------



## madman (Jul 5, 2005)

hmm if it doesnt get older the deeper you dig its a newer dump, but!! there may be an older part to the dump!!look for cork top shards older stuff, some times you may have to dig deep to find older stuff, hey the dump i dig is older but most the stuff i dig is common, my theory is this a lot of 40tys and 50tys stuff was burned , theres some wierd rare stuff in those dumps good luck!!!!!!!mike


----------



## madman (Jul 5, 2005)

hey is the tall one in the pix a kremel hair tonic bottle


----------



## madman (Jul 5, 2005)

also whats the bottle right in front of the tall one


----------



## jme_jett (Jul 5, 2005)

the tall one in back is A1 steak sauce. heres a pic of the bottom.


----------



## jme_jett (Jul 5, 2005)

the one in front is some kind of perfume i think heres a pic.


----------



## jme_jett (Jul 5, 2005)

heres the bottom. it has "belenduff" or something its hard to read. i would love to go dig if your ever in calif!


----------



## madman (Jul 5, 2005)

hey jj see what i mean where else are you gonna find an a1 late 40tys era bottle but in a dump mike


----------



## madman (Jul 5, 2005)

you have a nice collection started id keep every thing embossed


----------



## madman (Jul 5, 2005)

heres a kraft bottle i found from that era


----------



## madman (Jul 5, 2005)

you dont no how bad id love to dig in cali, but i live in ohio, hey keep digging and learning, youll hit the jackpot!!!!!!!!! mike  ps  to bad we didnt meet when i lived in phoenix


----------

